# 416 rigby and scope advice needed



## acf123 (Jun 11, 2007)

I am buying a CZ .416 rigby bolt action for a an African buffalo hunt and need some advice. I would like to mount a very low power scope on this rifle and want to make sure I have a real solid setup...Any advice on this rifle and scope set up would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Use this scope:

http://www.nightforceoptics.com/?catid= ... 70204099c2

And these bases and rings:

http://www.badgerordnance.com/

I'm not sure badger has a base to fit your rifle but if they do they are the best there is!!

If you don't want to put a 1913 rail on your rifle, Leupold makes good bases and rings.

http://www.leupold.com/hunting-and-shoo ... cessories/


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Nikon, Luepold are the ones you want for low power dependablity. I have been there and know. Use Leupold base and mounts. :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hard to beat a Nightforce. Have not seen a Luppy that will come close. JMHO, don't want to piss in anyones wheaties.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

acf123 said:


> I am buying a CZ .416 rigby bolt action for a an African buffalo hunt and need some advice. I would like to mount a very low power scope on this rifle and want to make sure I have a real solid setup...Any advice on this rifle and scope set up would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks in advance!


Well, like the previous guys I really like adjustable turrets. However (this will surprise everyone) on a rifle for dangerous game I would take steps to avoid problems from animal rights airline employees and others with an IQ of 25 to dumb to understand the difference between humor and stupidity that could screw with your settings. They can do it with a regular scope, but not as easily. 
Dangerous can be close so a 1X4 power would be nice. Even nicer in a 30mm tube. Most shots on dangerous game will not be far enough to need more than 4X. Shots should remain close because as great a rifle as the 416 is most of the bullets loaded for it have a ballistic coefficient slightly better than a pumpkin and shed energy faster than Paris Hilton sheds clothing. Check laws on illuminated scopes also. 
Oh, Ken Farrel makes some good mounts also in Picatinny rail (in steel) for around $80. Again I would go with something that can't be messed with. One piece Leupold mount that accepts dual dovetails.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> Shots should remain close because as great a rifle as the 416 is most of the bullets loaded for it have a ballistic coefficient slightly better than a pumpkin and shed energy faster than Paris Hilton sheds clothing.


 :rollin: oke: :rollin:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Well, like the previous guys I really like adjustable turrets. However (this will surprise everyone) on a rifle for dangerous game I would take steps to avoid problems from animal rights airline employees and others with an IQ of 25 to dumb to understand the difference between humor and stupidity that could screw with your settings. They can do it with a regular scope, but not as easily.


Actually the newer Nightforce NXS scopes have a zero stop. This is a VERY nice feature and makes finding your zero idiot proof. No more trying to remember how many revolutions up you are. Just spin it back down until it stops. About half way down in this article it is explained.

http://www.snipershide.com/modules.php? ... age&pid=15

I would imagine it would also eliminate the disgruntled airline employee factor beings all you would have to do is spin it back to make sure no one has messed with it. I highly doubt that said airline employee would know/figure out how to mess with your zero set.

Besides I do believe I would send a couple rounds down range once I reached camp just to check before I set foot in the bush. Don't think I would take my zero for granted when facing a cape buffalo.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Very nice. I wish every scope had that feature. It cost me an elk two years ago. I had a scope I was so happy with I had to show it to people. Some turned the turrets which bugged me, but no problem I set them back. Like you I shoot when I get to camp, but always a couple miles away from where I will hunt. I had two rifles with. I got out old trusty, and picked out a rock at 1130 yards across the canyon. I misjudged the windage slightly and struck four inches right. Then I turned to the short mag and had a rock in mind at 500 yards. A pickup drove in and two guys got out right over by the rock. No big deal I just put this scope on a week ago. To make a long story short I had a bull with a rack you can only dream about. He was standing at 257 yards with his head over the fence (private on the other side $6000 to hunt). I could already taste his steaks when I pulled the trigger, it was a done deal. He jumped the fence and looked back at me laying on the ground, tripod down, mouth hanging open in total lack of understanding. I shot 42 inches low. One full turn down.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes, I do believe that most have done that a time or two. I usually do it when I'm hunting prairie dogs and the action gets fast and furious. You would think after having it drilled into my head I would remember it ALL the time. Not so.....its called human error.

At least I don't have to worry about charging prairie dogs. :lol:


----------



## acf123 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thaks for all the good advice, I'm leaning toward the Nightforce. I just noticed the price of brass has gone up a bunch.. The price of ammo for the .416 Pumkpin Launcher is about $9.00 per round, going to load my own.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

acf123 said:


> The price of ammo for the .416 Pumkpin Launcher is about $9.00 per round, going to load my own.


Yeah, I guess so. I'd be loading my own too. (I do anyway, but if I didn't, that would make me do it.) :******: That should be a felony.


----------



## dakob (Jul 24, 2007)

I just returned from a buff/elephant hunt with a .416, and a leupold 4x. If I could do it over I'd probably use a 2x, or 3x, max. The leuposd was fine after 12 days banging around the bush. Both of my shots were under 40 yards.

I wouldn't chance loading my own, but that's me. My buff ran 60 yards with two(2) broken shoulders.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Pictures, we want *PICTURES!!!*

Funny you say you wouldn't chance loading your own. I wouldn't chance letting someone do it for me.


----------

